# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  some pics from todays blessing of fleet....

## MIke R

The Jesus statue in coronation going down to the float to bless the passing boats 

 

part of the lineup getting ready to go in and be blessed...ironically there are massive parties goin on on these boats, they are overloaded, and blood alcohol levels are guaranteed to be over the top...but the Coast Guard looks the other way and the priest does his thing.....LOL



the children in their traditional Portuguese blessing clothes

 



 more boats decorated for the event

----------


## andynap

Nice- hope some of it rubbed off- LOL

----------


## MIke R

highly unlikely.....LOL

but ya never know..

my Mother asked me to go through twice....LOL

----------


## andynap

Your boat han't  sunk yet so it did work

----------


## MIke R

good point....the dock however is another story...LMAO

----------


## Rosemary

Looks like very nice event.  I read the blessing was offered by the bishop.  Tell your mom!

----------


## MIke R

the best thing about the blessing this year was they honored Eddie Ritter, the last of the pure dorymen...eddie still rows his dory out, no matter what the weather.....and tends to his trot lines....ol school fisherman if there ever was one...my hero...the man has never used an engine in his life....rows...everyday...no matter what....this years Blessing T Shirt had a picture of his dory and said it was dedicated to the "last of the dorymen"


lousy pic as it came from my phone but you can see eddie in his orange dory waiting to be blessed

----------


## Rosemary

God bless Eddie Ritter!  Great story.  I didn't know anyone still rowed to tend trot lines.  I guess they almost don't. And he rowed to receive his blessing-wonderful. Thank you for the pictures.

----------


## amyb

Nice thread-bless all the fisherman, their boats, and their families

----------


## MIke R

here is a much better picture of eddies dory...he is a rock star this week......a man who would want that the least!....LOL

----------


## Rosemary

Festive and tidy, all at once.  How does he get to it?

----------


## MIke R

someone usually gives him a ride out in their zodiac....no one ever has a problem getting to their boat...if all else fails the water taxi in the marina will always give a local a free ride to his boat

----------

